# Gewinde Kettenblattschraube



## roborider (3. September 2006)

Hallo,

haben die Kettenblattschrauben ein Gewinde von M8 mit 1mm Steigung? Bin mir nicht sicher, danke für evtl. Hilfe im vorraus


----------



## Fabi (3. September 2006)

Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, ist die Steigung 0,75mm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fahrbereit (4. September 2006)

Fabi schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, ist die Steigung 0,75mm.


richtig erinnert!


----------



## roborider (4. September 2006)

jo, danke, hab mir schon nen Bohrer besorgt!


----------

